# 2015/2016 Flow Talon Focus BOA



## danzo (Nov 19, 2012)

Just picked up these bad boys... Never had any type of Flow product before, so this purchase was made strictly on feel and intuition.

What made me go forward with these:
The boot materials felt up to date (Kevlar?), light weight, solid design and easy on the eyes, my feet were happy in the liner, solid ankle support, was the only boot that held the flex other than the ION (no SLX on hand), $150 cheaper than the ION, BOA is the shit.

Anyways, looking forward to trying these out but I was hoping maybe somebody on here had some personal experience with these? ION's seem like the best pick but I couldn't justify the extra $150 seeing that the Flow's felt just as stiff, but a bit more comfortable and cozy on my feet (the Vibram and Kush padding, great combo) I'm mainly concerned about the flex retention though, are Flow boots known to last?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Pretty sure @Argo rides Talons, and he does a lot of days on the hill. Hopefully he can chime in for you.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Been looking at Talons for a while. From mucho internets geekage I'm pretty sure they hold up well and they sure is stiff. Sucks for me but I tried them recently and they weren't comfy at all, kinda squashed the top of my toes.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Best boots I have used yet. I have used talons for the past 4 years, used hylites one year too. Very durable, I probably have 100 days on my current boots. The insole is toasted and replaced but they always hold up other wise. 

I will try out driver x at some point but have had great luck with flow talons.


----------

